# Banana skins to match 9.1?



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Does anyone have skins for Bananas to match the look of recent Tivo software?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I made graphics for the hme_hd library I put on sf.net that look like them. It's mainly the blue highlight bar. The code however is still set to use the old skins on S2s (non HD resolutions) though. But you can take the graphics out of them and maybe tweak them to work. Or better yet, you can modify the code so it shows those on other resolutions and resubmit it back. 

http://hmehd.sourceforge.net/


----------

